# Can DEAD Fuel shutoff Solenoid be bypassed?



## mogwan (Feb 26, 2011)

So, it looks like my Fuel Shutoff Solenoid is truly dead and the grass is about to eat the house.

The part is NLA from Deere USA which means chances of finding one from Deere Australia is zero to none. Internet search turned up no solid hits for replacement. one company 'may' be able to supply one by end of Feb!

The solenoid looks to be just a travelling, spring loaded needle valve which would retract into the threaded housing when energised. 

Think it would be possible to just remove the springed valve to open the fuel path permanently until I can find a new part?

I can stop the motor by pinching the poly fuel line into the carby to starve it of fuel. Once the mower is started, I'll usually run it for 4-5 hr so no big deal to squeeze the fuel line...

Any opinions? Gotta get this machine running ASAP.

Thanks-mog


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Not sure of the model of your John Deere, but many of the diesel mowers are equipped with a sensor system that will shut down the fuel solenoid if pressure is removed from the operator's seat, or if there is an attempt to leave the blade engaged when exiting the machine, or to shut down the fueling in the event of a tip over.

Once the solenoid is removed or disabled the safety systems are no longer functional.

That aside, yes you can disable the fuel solenoid and get the rig running.

Simple fuel solenoids are available from the likes of Amazon.com or Ebay for reasonable prices. Most are closed when the power is removed, and only open when energized. https://www.amazon.com/Electric-Solenoid-12-VDC-Normally-Closed/dp/B007N0GRIE


----------



## mogwan (Feb 26, 2011)

RC Wells said:


> Not sure of the model of your John Deere, but many of the diesel mowers are equipped with a sensor system that will shut down the fuel solenoid if pressure is removed from the operator's seat, or if there is an attempt to leave the blade engaged when exiting the machine, or to shut down the fueling in the event of a tip over.
> 
> Once the solenoid is removed or disabled the safety systems are no longer functional.
> 
> ...


Hello RC, my Deere is equipped with the safety switches too. they work the same way... I'm not worried about the safety system as the seat is already wired closed etc. 

The solenoid screws into the bottom of the carb like a threaded bolt.There's only one pos wire attached to supply a 12V pos current to the solenoid field which has a spring loaded needle valve that sticks outwards full length when there is no power. it has a spring and sharp needle valve on the end. I assume when the solenoid is energised, the needle valve gets pulled in and fuel flow can commence.

Tomorrow am I will screw it back in the carb with the needle vale taken out so the fuel always flows. I will install an inline shutoff stopcock from the fuel filter to the pump so the engine does not fill with gas when the motor is stopped. Doubtful the fuel will run thru the pump as the filter and tank are lower than both the pump and carby inlet hose but will take no chances with the gas entering the cylinders and draining past the rings.

I'll post my results.

Thanks for your reply-mog


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello mogwan, welcome!

QUOTE: "Tomorrow am I will screw it back in the carb with the needle valve taken out so the fuel always flows. I will install an inline shutoff stopcock from the fuel filter to the pump so the engine does not fill with gas when the motor is stopped."
______________________________________________________________ 

This should work. All you are doing is converting to a manual shut-off on the fuel system.


----------



## mogwan (Feb 26, 2011)

HarveyW said:


> Hello mogwan, welcome!
> 
> QUOTE: "Tomorrow am I will screw it back in the carb with the needle valve taken out so the fuel always flows. I will install an inline shutoff stopcock from the fuel filter to the pump so the engine does not fill with gas when the motor is stopped."
> ______________________________________________________________
> ...


Howdy Harvey,

Yesterday, I re-installed the solenoid which is now only acting as a fuel drain plug. The 12V pos wire and needle valve & spring are history. The motor runs like a champ now.
I've ordered a motorcycle fuel line stopcock which I'll mount to the flywheel shroud right behind the fuel pump to kill the fuel flow. The only downside is that it takes about 30-45 sec for the carb to consume the small quantity of fuel in the line after cutoff. The only other way I could think to stop the motor would be to use something like a 6-10 gauge wire and Heavy switch and cut the magneto power to the plugs but that's a bit of a radical job.

With the new 10-50 Wt oil in the Tuff Torq and a new set of "Oregon Gator Blades' , the first real adjustment levelling of the mower deck using the blade measuring tool, and a full grease job, I cut three acres before sundown and it looks like a golf course. 

Overall it's like my '98 Sabre got 10 years younger over the weekend!

VERY HAPPY and BIG THANKS to ALL!

:headclap:Bye


----------

